# The bite has slowed to a crawl...



## Stoney84 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had some success this summer on a local flow, near the headwaters of the creek. The bite has almost stopped, still catching lmb at will but the smallies have fallen off. Most of my success this year has come from flukes, Mepp's spinners, or dual blade weedless spinners. Couple off a buzz bait but mostly at sunset. Most fish are caught in less than 4 fow..Here's a couple pics of Some nice one's I accumulated over the the past month. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

